# Cleaning Psu fan



## Shane (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

How would you recomend cleaning my Psu fan?

The blades on the fan are realy and i mean realy dusty but i wonna try and avoid opening up the Psu if possible.

Ive tried everywhere i can think of around stores and they dont sell cans of compressed air...But even if i had a can of compressed air wouldnt that just be blowing it around inside the Psu again?

This isnt an actual pic of my Psu but its very similar...Just a cheapo 400w one...






Any suggestions?


----------



## hpi (Dec 14, 2006)

Opening it would be yoru best bet.

That's what I did.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 14, 2006)

Use a small brush to poke through the holes at the Fan.      worked perfectly for me.  (you might need 2,  1 to prevent the Fan from stinning while you clean with the other one  )


----------



## Shane (Dec 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Use a small brush to poke through the holes at the Fan.      worked perfectly for me.  (you might need 2,  1 to prevent the Fan from stinning while you clean with the other one  )



Yeah il try that if i can find a small enough brush around the house somewhere 
The holes are a little smaller that the Psu ive shown as an example so i dont think i will be able to clean it properly unless i do open it up 

Is it safe to open up a Psu aslong as its been not running for a few hours?
And its disconnected from the mains?


----------



## hpi (Dec 14, 2006)

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah il try that if i can find a small enough brush around the house somewhere
> The holes are a little smaller that the Psu ive shown as an example so i dont think i will be able to clean it properly unless i do open it up
> 
> Is it safe to open up a Psu aslong as its been not running for a few hours?
> And its disconnected from the mains?



Make sure it's disconnected and no power at all running through it.


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be honest, I've opened PSU's before to clean them, and even replace the fans.  However, you're not suppose to.  It actually can be quite dangerous with the capacitors that take a while to discharge.


----------



## Shane (Dec 14, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> I'll be honest, I've opened PSU's before to clean them, and even replace the fans.  However, you're not suppose to.  It actually can be quite dangerous with the capacitors that take a while to discharge.



Yeah thats what i was afraid of...


----------

